# Ahh... So This Is How Disney Makes So Much Money



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 9, 2009)

linky

Makes you wonder...


----------



## Kubaki Fox (Apr 9, 2009)

yea i already knew that lol


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 9, 2009)

wow...never seen that before.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 9, 2009)

So what, the animators got lazy. Look what there doing now, CGI through Pixar. Now that's just lazy, but you gotta admit. Disney has had some good times


----------



## Kanin (Apr 9, 2009)

They're movies for kids, they don't normally notice that kind of stuff.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 9, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> They're movies for kids, they don't normally notice that kind of stuff.


Oh, yeah. Since it's for kids they can cheat and cut corners by tracing skeletons of old movies made by them. The kids won't notice, so who gives a shit?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 9, 2009)

So that's where all these copying furfags got their ideas from.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2009)

haha, oh wow^^ now thats lazy


----------



## Ratte (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohlol.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow.

GJ Disney, you have cheapened my childhood yet again.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 9, 2009)

I bet if someone mentioned there was Robin Hood in it that there would be furries cumming to this left and right.


----------



## PriestRevan (Apr 9, 2009)

So what? That's very common in animation to reuse frames or tracing of old frames...

Saves money and time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 9, 2009)

Apparently no one knew that they did that in Robin Hood to save production costs. Making movies is a business too you know - maybe they make so much money by, you know, trying to cut costs down since Sleeping Beauty was such a flop at first and that had a HUGE budget? They do it nowadays by using cheap rubber CGI and shitty flash programs that take maybe a day to complete a couple of scenes. 


And during all that "OMG LOOK THEY'RE DOING A SIMILAR DANCE TO THIS FILM!" no one noticed that there are scenes of The Little Mermaid where it looks like Ursula has some recycled animation cells from the Rescuers of Madame Medusa? And how did no one catch the fact that Disney studios actually admitted to having some re-used animation cells from Fantasia in the beginning of "The black Cauldron"?


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 9, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So what? That's very common in animation to reuse frames or tracing of old frames...
> 
> Saves money and time.





Well, gotta have _something_ to get bent out of shape about :3

FUCK THOSE CHEAP WANKERS e.t.c.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 9, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So what? That's very common in animation to reuse frames or tracing of old frames...
> 
> Saves money and time.




Don't forget a little technology they started using in 101 Dalmations called "Xeroxing". 

Saves time rotoscoping.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 9, 2009)

The whole Jungle Book and Robin Hood repeats can be answered.  Walt died when Jungle Book was about halfway complete in development.  The company's first film that started after he died, the Aristocats, bombed greatly.  They were low on cash, so their next film would have to cut a LOT of corners.  Thus we have the entire dance sequence of Robin Hood being recycled animation.


----------



## Dreltox (Apr 9, 2009)

Walt Disney is dead!? NO!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't need a link to know. All they do is release a Pixar each year (or a Disney Animation Studios film like Bolt), and a Platinum Edition of a Disney Classic. And they have parks. Budda-bing, budda-boom, you now got millions of kids and parents flocking to the stores, movies and theme parks. And plus, they've been around for a long time.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 10, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> So what? That's very common in animation to reuse frames or tracing of old frames...
> 
> Saves money and time.



Yep.  Its like code reuse in IT.  Its just RAD/JAD used by another medium.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 10, 2009)

*LOL*  I love it!

"Mommy, can we have Robin Hood?" 
"But we already own that movie sweetie...it's called The Jungle Book"


----------



## Kubaki Fox (Apr 10, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> Walt Disney is dead!? NO!



no no no! We froze him til we figure out a cure for 17 stab wounds in the back.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 10, 2009)

Kubaki Fox said:


> no no no! We froze him til we figure out a cure for 17 stab wounds in the back.



I think we have a cure for 6 at the moment.


----------

